# Valerie Kaprisky - Meduses (1984) / nackt (12x Gifs)



## Tobi.Borsti (16 Jan. 2013)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Valerie Kaprisky/size]*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## romanderl (17 Jan. 2013)

i don't know her but she is damn hot!


----------



## Nogood (17 Jan. 2013)

schöne Ausschnitte


----------



## tollman88 (20 Jan. 2013)

Ein Bär zum knuddeln...

Vielen Dank für Valerie.


----------

